# Video: Audi TT-RS by MTM France



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, it's in French. But still a cool video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aQKCggwcm0


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Video: Audi TT-RS by MTM France (Phunkshon)*

Cool car, I don't really see what the video has to do with this forum though...


----------



## slow16v (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Video: Audi TT-RS by MTM France (EazyEfromLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EazyEfromLI* »_Cool car, I don't really see what the video has to do with this forum though...









ding ding


----------

